# Letter of Recommendation?



## Fbarba123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Do you think it would be to much If I turned in a letter or Rec. with my application to AMR?

It would be from a professional reference of mine, He is a deputy.

I'm also turning in a Resume, and Cover letter. Am I going overboard??

I really don't want to look desperate, but I want to make a good impression since hiring is very tight these days.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 23, 2009)

There really isn't much you can do "overboard" when it comes to selling yourself at a job interview. 

I wore a suit and brought a resume to my interview at AMR when I was 20... First thing the manager said after he offered me a job?  "People your age done come in with a suit and resume, shake hands, and look me in the eye.  That's why I like you"


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 23, 2009)

WOW! Congrats! Looks like i'll look into getting one! Suits are usually a safe bet i'm guessing


----------



## berkeman (Oct 24, 2009)

Do you mean letter *of* recommendation?  I think it would be fine.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 24, 2009)

Yes, I meant Letter "OF" recommendation. Thanks for the Input!


----------



## guardian528 (Oct 24, 2009)

its not necessary, they have that like 10 page application for you to fill out, which asks for references on it... if you want to go ahead, i'm just saying its not needed


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 24, 2009)

thanks everyone. I'm going to turn it in today. On my Resume at the bottom I just stated that Letter of Recommendation/ References avail upon request thanks!


----------



## boingo (Oct 24, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend the "available upon request", it should go without saying.  I would go ahead and turn in a resume with your letter of recomendation.


----------



## daedalus (Oct 24, 2009)

guardian528 said:


> its not necessary, they have that like 10 page application for you to fill out, which asks for references on it... if you want to go ahead, i'm just saying its not needed



I agree.

I like to make my applications short and to the point, but pretty all the same.

AMR has a gigantic application like guardian said. I would put a neat resume and cover letter on top of the application, in a sleeve, and turn it in. There is a section inside the application for references, and remember that LOR are more for applying to schools or programs.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 24, 2009)

You have all given great info, thanks!


----------



## medichopeful (Oct 24, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I wore a suit and brought a resume to my interview at AMR when I was 20... First thing the manager said after he offered me a job?  "People your age *done* come in with a suit and resume, shake hands, and look me in the eye.  That's why I like you"



I assume you meant "don't" instead of "done," but "done" makes it sound pretty funny


----------

